# What's this RadioPass card for?



## tjh530i (Mar 16, 2006)

What's the RadioPass card inside my On-board Computer manual? Is it just for identification or is there more to it?


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

tjh530i said:


> What's the RadioPass card inside my On-board Computer manual? Is it just for identification or is there more to it?


It is the activation code for your radio module. You will likely never need it. I believe it's only used when the module is first installed in the car.


----------



## tjh530i (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks


----------



## AstroZ (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not sure on BMWs, but I did need it when my wife's Acura had a problem battery and when I removed the battery to install the new one the radio wouldn't work until I entered the code.


----------

